

Ask HN: Average budget for a development company? (Gigster, Appster, etc.) - starshadowx2

I&#x27;ve seen a few of these companies, and now Gigster at YC, but I haven&#x27;t seen any information about what a general budget or cost to use one is.<p>I know that the main answer will probably be &quot;it depends&quot;, but looking past that, what would be an average budget for a full project from scratch? (web, mobile, backend, frontend, etc.)
======
ndxut
Gigster has a pretty extensive blog post about the cost of various app
projects here: [http://blog.trygigster.com/mvp-
costs/](http://blog.trygigster.com/mvp-costs/)

According to them, of the 13 most popular apps they develop, "the median MVP
price is $10,800 for iOS. For Android the median price is $8,640. The price to
develop a web app is typically about the same as developing the app for
Android."

